# Bye, Bye Ahman



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Ahman Green signed a 4 year 23 million dollar contract with the Houston Texans. I guess the Packers didn't think a 30 year old RB was worth that much. Is Brett going to play running back too?
MOB


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

they should have plenty of RB's for the upcoming season.

a fantasy players nightmare!!!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

The amazing thing is that the Texans signed him. I guess Reggie Bush just wasn't good enough for them. :eyeroll:


----------

